

Helicopter Takes Off With the Power of Human Thought - RougeFemme
http://www.healthline.com/health-news/tech-brain-controlled-helicopter-takes-off-in-minnesota-060613

======
RougeFemme
Hell yes! I can fly my own goddamn tacos to myself.

